# [SOLVED] AMDGPU black screen at boot

## Althorion

I’ve compiled new kernel from gentoo-sources-4.7.4, making sure that all options from the ADMGPU wiki page were set, but I got black screen after boot as soon as the kernel loads (or at least I think so, the messages run to quickly to be sure). What am I missing?

My .config file

GPU: AMD Radeon RX 480

Solution:

You need to have CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION turned on.Last edited by Althorion on Mon Sep 26, 2016 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zucca

Hi.

Do you have a display manager or X/wayland starting as soon as boot process has reached a required level?

Do you use OpenRC or systemd?

What's your kernel command line?

----------

## Althorion

I don’t have X installed and I use systemd, can’t tell you kernel command line from the top of my head.

But I have actually solved this issue (by asking on IRC):

You need to have CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION turned on, that Wiki doesn’t say anything about.

----------

